# Crumpsall Workhouse - June 20



## UrbandonedTeam (Sep 4, 2020)

*Crumpsall Workhouse*







(writing this beside @The Excursionists + he gave permission to nab his history)

_The Crumpsall workhouse was built was constructed between 1855-57. Designed by Mills and Murgatroyd, the site could accommodate 1660 "inmates", compromising of; 745 able-bodied men and women; 152 women including 76 infants; 248 idiots, imbeciles and epileptics; 255 children under 16; 60 probationers; 200 sick. The very first inmates lived at Crumpsall in 1857. They were able-bodied men who could work on the farm at the site. Between 1909-1920, new blocks used for accommodation were erected to house new inmates and provide more for the "imbeciles". These blocks were the blocks we explored on our visit. They can be seen below to the bottom right of the chimney. During 1866, the Poor Law Board visited Crumpsall and the inspector stated that it was "the most complete as well as one of the best managed work-houses that I had ever inspected. It is in thoroughly excellent ordfer throughout, and generally in such a state as to reflect the highest credit on all concerned in its management and care." Whether this remained the case throughout the years it operated before being renamed the Crescent Road Institution in 1915, the Crumpsall Institute in 1930. 1930 was the year that all workhouses were abolished, meaning Crumpsall came under management of the Manchester Public Assistance Comittee. It was also around this time that the site officially started to treat the mentally ill despite the "lunatic inmates" they housed prior. Park House was the next name for the site in 1939 and later being called Springfield hospital introduced to the NHS in 1948 is unknown._

This was a great way to get back into exploring after my longest break since I started, otherwise known as coronavirus lockdown. Me and @The Excursionists attempted to stay as far apart as we could from each other to look at this intriguing lead. I actually think @MotionlessMike hinted this towards me at some point, but it was such a long time ago, I'm not completely sure. Either way, hospitals of this breed are disappearing quickly so I try to see any hospital of this era that remains in decent condition.






_Some photographs from the accommodation portion of the building._
















_This room was full of a combination of floor polishers and medical records._











_Into the mental health focusing section._






_Chain staircases_ and other details reminded us of asylums, which shared similar treatment styles towards mental health than this region of the hospital.






_Workshop_











The main hall was very unexpected and beautiful. Although cut off, the portion that has been left to deteriorate is another asylum-esque feature with it's arched design and colour.
















Here is the link to our documentary styled video on the hospital. We cover the buildings past, present and future through cinematics and narration:

https://youtu.be/oEW941QsPn4

*Thanks for reading *


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks like the main hall is the most interesting feature. A lot of flourescent lights needed but I wonder what the original lighting was in that hall. Chandeliers suspended from the ceiling, maybe? You managed to capture this well as we are still in lockdown.


----------



## verdigris (Sep 8, 2020)

thanks for these fascinating pictures, and the history.
Awful that you found medical records scattered around, no matter how old, these are personal, confidential, details, which should have been destroyed (but I've known similarly lax attention to personal details, and medical records, with other hospitals and NHS facilities when they close)
I like the picture of the chairs in a circle - must have been group therapy


----------



## OcB86 (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with Verdigris, I love the photo of the chairs especially as talking therapy is so extremely opposed to how 'imbeciles' were treated, this photo itself is a testimonial of how this places attitude towards mental health tried to keep up with the latest findings.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 29, 2020)

[QUOTEI wonder what the original lighting was in that hall. Chandeliers suspended from the ceiling, maybe? [/QUOTE]

Chandelier suspended from centre of each circle on the arched ceiling.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 29, 2020)

verdigris said:


> I like the picture of the chairs in a circle - must have been group therapy



No, sadly a rather modern addition. I do wonder why idiots have to muck about and 'stage' scenes in old buildings. Spoils the ambiance of the place and leads to false ideas being published.


----------



## verdigris (Sep 30, 2020)

thanks DS - I was obviously fooled


----------



## wolfism (Sep 30, 2020)

verdigris said:


> thanks for these fascinating pictures, and the history.I like the picture of the chairs in a circle - must have been group therapy



You never know, might have been an urb3x kr3w from YouTube undergoing aversion therapy…


----------



## verdigris (Oct 2, 2020)

well I'm glad that the regulars here are addicted to exploring derelict places... ! 
I'm new to this blog, and the urbex scene - so interesting


----------



## wilksop (Dec 10, 2020)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> *Crumpsall Workhouse*
> 
> View attachment 261738
> 
> ...



Great atmosphere and looks like it was nicely decorated (ceiling) in its time. I liked the therapy session circle of chairs!


----------



## PhilW (Dec 11, 2020)

*In the late 80's the offices were used by the IT staff, me included. 2000-05, I was back there on the Accounts staff in the same offices. The main hall was in 'slightly better' condition and used as the 'furniture store', all the desks, chairs etc., not required or needing repair. Old Accounts Files and IT equipment, ended up there. *


----------



## Danimanning0 (Feb 12, 2021)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> *Crumpsall Workhouse*
> 
> View attachment 261738
> 
> ...



Looks amazing, is there an easy way in or is it quite difficult?


----------



## Westparkveteran (Mar 2, 2021)

Fascinating stuff x the hall is strangely typical of recreation halls in most asylums I have worked in or visited x they were multifunctional in terms of patients staff and the wider general public x Springfield Hospital had an awesome reputation x found myself there in a professional capacity some years ago x had to be very convincing to secure a return back to my office x westyparker


----------



## Shazbat21 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi, please be careful about showing records on which personal details are legible. It's remarkably easy to trace people.


----------

